# Multiple Lambs



## sonymc (Mar 21, 2013)

My older ewe just gave birth to three lambs, can and will she nurse all three?...do I need to bottle feed one???  Newbie at this!!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 21, 2013)

Continued conversation can be found here .


----------

